# Brain Lock by Jeffrey Schwartz



## andymania (Mar 19, 2005)

Has anyone read this book? I know it was recommended to me by one of you guys and I got it in the library yesterday.

Has this book helped you at all with obsessive monitoring and thinking?

-Andy


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

I used to have full-blown OCD and it helped greatly. You'll find the technique is actually a very simple one of recognizing your OCD thoughts when you find yourself starting to get caught up in them and refocusing on something else. I pretty much use it now, though I admit I'm neglectful of the last step ("revalue").


----------

